# General > PC & Console Gaming >  World of Warcraft meets Kungfu Panda?

## JamesMcVean

Any WoW players here?
They are talking about the next expansion being Pandarin - where you can introduce a new race of PANDAS!!! lol 
They will be Monk Class and fight without weapons? Sounds interesting lol

Think Blizzard are running out of ideas and with 12million monthly subscribers - they better get their fingers out!

My pals are talking about some starwars game - Old Republic ....hmmmmm

----------


## kriklah

we're all looking forward to it!!! chance for some different characters. me, my son, my sister, her hubby and another bro in law all play!!! lol.

----------


## JamesMcVean

I play on Khadgar with several 85's...been playing for almost 4yrs 
Which do you use?

----------


## kriklah

were all mostly on Saurfang, with a few on some others. all started when my sisters hubby got it for her birthday 2 years ago,then he started, then my son got it for his birthday year and half ago, other bro in law joined in, so i figured if i cant beat em.......!! lol  ive been playing just over a year, got my main to 85 with loremaster/explorer and various others, now just acheivement chasing!!  must work on some of my other characters before they start to feel left out!! lol

----------


## JamesMcVean

Started a Lock last time home - took him to 66 in a couple of days 
Then this time home - took him 66-83 in a couple more days lol
Got him Tailoring up to 501 and JC 420 already 
Did a FORWARD SLASH Played and was amazed it was 6days!

Main is a Paladin - Ulfenstein - Retri all the way - not really a raider coz of the commitment to the kids n all... but good specced all the same with an ilevel 364. 

Also got Druid, ShadowPriest (Horde) and (Alliance) -Mage (Frost) - Warlock (83) and DK (75) 

Guild - Order of the Silver Hand - on Khadgar  - Surprised that we got that name tbh

Look me up if you want to start a toon on Khad

Cheers

James 
aka Ulfenstein

----------


## Niall Fernie

Looking forward to it:




However I've not seen any mention of the addition of a character slot and I'd hate to give up any of mine just for a kung-fu panda.

----------


## Rheghead

> Started a Lock last time home - took him to 66 in a couple of days 
> Then this time home - took him 66-83 in a couple more days lol


So it took you 4 days to get your character to level 83?

Isn't that some kind of record which must be worthy of a mention in the Azerothian archives? lol

----------


## JamesMcVean

At 84 now - last time I checked was 6days to 83 - but this is Forwardslash played hours - so it is more than just 6 actual days lol
6x24hrs - still good going - but it is so much easier these days as you get the Heirloom items and Guild XP Bonuses...

Niall - my mate thinks that they are plannin to up the toons per server to 15...

----------


## Yoda the flump

> So it took you 4 days to get your character to level 83?
> 
>  Isn't that some kind of record which must be worthy of a mention in the Azerothian archives? lol


Nope, not by far - with looms and guild bonus three to four days to get to 85 easily

----------


## Frith

Im trying to resist logging back in, I have 7 or 8 level 85s, and that game has dominated my life for about 5 years, not that theres much else to do in reay

I found the motivation to quit came from meeting so many horrible players, maybe I was just unlucky.

I might log in for Pandaria, star trek online not too exciting, rift was abit too wow.

SW:TOR is tempting, I need a good mmo, I buy too many games otherwise.

(EDIT (I think 7 days play for max level is about what it should be)

When TBC was out, someone did it in 24 hours, using all rested bonus and having friendly locks summon them over any distances.

----------


## JamesMcVean

I remember the good ole days when it was quite hard to level to 70 lol

----------


## Rheghead

> I remember the good ole days when it was quite hard to level to 70 lol


Me too and it rather defeats the point of playing the game when the challenge is taken out of it.  It is like playing snakes and ladders where you are guaranteed to get to the top row on the first throw of the dice.  :Smile:

----------


## JamesMcVean

> Me too and it rather defeats the point of playing the game when the challenge is taken out of it.


I suppose getting to 85 is half the battle - then you gotta gear up to Raid level and either join a big guild or convince Pug Leaders to take you raiding without a high ilevel or Achievement.

----------

